# Code Geass fan club!



## Shadowstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome one and all to the Code Geass fan club!=D 
Here, we disscuss stuff, share fan art(I doubt anyone could draw Zero, though.XD), and things like that.XP

Rules:
1.All TCoD rules apply.
2.Be kind, no bashing other characters just because you don't like 'em.
3.NO YAOI OR YURI! Period! I won't tolerate it. At all.(No LuluXSuzu, sorry all those crazy fan girs out there.>.>;)
 Simple right?=D


Owner:[Shadowstar]
Co-owner:[Flora and Ashes]
Members:
sergeantwaffleS 
Seritinajii 

*Opening topic for disscussion: How did you get into Code Geass?*
----
I first watched ep.5(?) after hearing about it in a magazine(Anime Insider).


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2008)

Joining because I just remembered the wonder that is YouTube. ^^

How did I get into Code Geass?

I blame you. ^^


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Why thank you.XD

Wanna be Co-owner?


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2008)

Suresure!


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Yayyay!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 15, 2008)

I got into Code Geass when I first saw it on adultswim. So join?


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 15, 2008)

JOIN.

Although I haven't started watching R2 yet. NO SPOLERS. 

Who's Suzu?

Okay, so how did I get into Code Geass... My sister told me to watch it. There. I've found it AMAZINGLY good. Except the reason I haven't watched R2 is because my other sister hasn't finished season 1, so my sister told me to wait for my sister to finish watching it.

I can't believe what happened during the last episode... episode 25 spoiler, containing romance - Lelouch and CC kissing was just amazing, Viletta killing Ougi was so sad.

CC reminds me of CC the cat.


----------



## Flora (Sep 15, 2008)

Suzu is short for Suzaku, I believes.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW. You know R2 is almost about to end and FLORA and ASHES is right.


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 17, 2008)

All joins are accepted!

Yes, Suzu is short for Suzaku. I've read disturbing fics conserning that shipp.(and with Death Note LXLight, but that's not the point.)

I'd stay away from FF.net if I were you, yaoi ships are too popular there.

R2 is out in amereica?o-o; 
Really? The first season's not even over... Is it?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 17, 2008)

No, R2 is not in America yet. But the first season is almost over.


----------

